# What's your mbti type & your clique? Could perC be unbalanced?



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

ENFP/ESFP, having doubts about which one I am >.< but anyway...

I was the goofy indie/emo/scene kid who had a pretty large group of friends and managed to get decent grades without doing much work 
Still am, actually only if anything I'm taking life and myself less and less seriously as I grow up =( I think some of the more rigid types find that pretty annoying, but meh >.< 

In my school, the "cool" people were pretty mixed, though mostly EXXJ's. They tried to get a few of the more social SP's and XNFP's to hang out with them, but it never really caught on. They were too boring


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

ESTP

I hang out with like-minded assholes. They make me laugh, and vice versa.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Saira said:


> xNTP here. I was popular the first year or two in every school I went to, but then I'd become a loner cause it would bore me trying to fit in with the normal kids.


This is exactly my experience too actually!

After the first year, honestly I would just get bored of the stupid fucking drama.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

We don't have cliques here. You just went wherever. There were also no popular kids or atleast none that I was aware of. Sure we had kids that won tournaments and shit but we barely payed attention to them. 'We got 1st? That's cool.' we applauded for the person/group and that was that. We didn't really care. Well, I sure didn't care anyway.

ISFJ and no clique. Cliques are super dumb. People are people. If you can't stand them than why roll with them?


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not really anything. I'm not popular, but I'm not unpopular. I'm just sort of wherever I want to be, and I hang out with whoever. I try to stay away from all the dumb drama and cliques other people create. I'm an INTP.


----------

